

Life after Steve - rasmus4200
http://agilewarrior.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/life-after-steve/

======
mmcconnell1618
I think Apple will do extremely well without Steve. He has instilled the
company with his DNA and the product pipeline is filled for a while.

The company will execute well but will anyone have the guts to make the tough
calls that push the envelope? Does Jonathan Ive have enough power to make that
happen?

